# His conformation



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

To me, this horse looks like he has a bit of a ewe neck. Do you think so? If so, how does this affect how he rides?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Is this your horse or one you are planning on buying?


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Looking at horses to buy, and he is a potential looker


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Not a horse I would buy just from this picture. Might not be the most flattering, I don't know. Don't like his neck and withers. Might even be a little too ribby even for a TB.

Generally I'm not a big fan of the overall look. I like flashy horses with a lot of personality in their face. I'm sure he's lovely but since I know you are looking to buy those would be my thoughts if I was interested in buying him.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes, an ewe neck will make muscling and collection harder. A neck that has the proper "curvature", for lack of a better work, will put a horse in a natural, easier to work with, frame.

His back is quite long. This also makes collection difficult. Hes underweight and not well muscled (that can be changed, with good feed and proper work). I'm not a huge fan of his long gaskins, but I'm no expert with the hind. He looks to me a little camped out in the hind, but it could be the picture. It looks like he has a pig eye? Again, could be the picture. Nice front pasterns! Theres a nice line going through his withers down the center of his front leg, thats good. 

The main thing that I worry about is that long back. It creates a lot of problems, from collection issues to, most importantly and commonly seen, back issues. A long back is a weak back.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

It looks like he has a weird bump in his back... follow the line of his back and you will see it.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree with all of this, but do you think he's worth a look at? I already kindof set the time that I will see her in her show on Aug. 14 and then sign a waver and ride him afterwards.


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

no harm in trying him out!


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Okay, and maybe I can see if anything looks different in person?


----------



## xNigelx (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah, thats just one photo!


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Here's his ad, which has much more pictures on it. 
Big calm hunter | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

On The Bright Side said:


> Looking at horses to buy, and he is a potential looker



Whenever you take a picture from an ad you should link the ad as well.

This was the very reason I did not comment. Also realize that when you are looking at sites that are not for sale sites..the taking of one picture is not the kosher thing to do. ( some can be under copyright)


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow he's expensive x.x

The pictures of him 'working' alot better confirmation wise, maybe he was just being lazy in that first picture and let his neck slouch?

I think he's a little underweight and undermuscled as someone else said earlier as well.

I'm all for doing a trial lease before putting that much money and hope into a horse. That gives you enough time to learn if you get along, as well as what he's fully capable of if you work with him as often as possible so that you know if he's easy to collect and so on.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Right, I'm definitely going to take a horse on trial before I buy him/her.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

WOW he is expensive! That's expensive for my neck of the woods let alone what I imagine it would be where you are! Maybe I have the wrong idea of prices in your area but wow! Haha. 

Good luck, let us know what you think when you go!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

The pictures of him moving look pretty nice, but I also agree with everyone else on here! Man, he sure is expensive! haha


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks like a hunter's bump. But no harm in trying him out. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

I will keep everyone updated.


----------

